# Ontario optometrists to stop providing free eye exams for children and seniors on Sept 1st 2021



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I found this out when trying to get an appointment to have my eyes tested. Concerned residents can sign a petition here: Home - Save Eye Care









Optometrists To Stop Providing Eye Exams For Patients Covered By OHIP On September 1,2021


KAWARTHA LAKES-Optometrists across Ontario are ready to stop providing eye care to kids, seniors and adults covered by OHIP if the Ontario government doesn't come to the table for discussions on funding. A hand-out being given to eye care patients as they leave the optometrist office says: "Al




www.kawartha411.ca


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A perfect example of profit over patients.

I am baffled why people still require glasses. I had cataract surgery on both eyes a few years ago and have perfect vision for the first time in my life.

Maybe they have to wait until a certain age to do the surgery, but it is an easy and painless day surgery.

They map the eye and then replace the lens with a brand new one. No injection or anything......just some goop over the eye to freeze the area.

Maybe the government should invest in reducing the need for so many optometrists with a permanent treatment.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Dalton McGuinty campaigned on no cuts to health care, then upon winning, made most Ontarians pay for their eye exams. 
Eye exams are very cheap preventative care. Many vision issue (and other health issues) are detected by eye exams.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

My dentist retired and a new guy took over his practice a few years ago.

The first thing he did was raise prices so that my dental insurance only paid part of the bill and I had to pay the rest. My part just kept on rising with every visit.

I stopped seeing him, but my wife still goes to him. She gets dinged with a fat bill every time she visits and he comes up with all kinds of reasons for her to keep coming.

I read that dentists are among the top paid professionals. They are on every street corner now and blitz market by mail, phone and emails for customers.

I went to one new office and they have people in the office who do nothing all day but call patients to come in for something. They especially like people with dental insurance.

It is like new car dealerships......hey....you had your car for 6 months and it is time for an upgrade.

Privatization ? Okay.......but let's not make it worse for people than it already is. 

People are walking around with their teeth falling out because they can't afford dental care.


----------



## NewbieInvestor88 (Feb 21, 2021)

The joys of Universal Health Care...

My dad is a general dentist and he said that the industry has turned into a business compared when he was just starting out 40 years ago.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

NewbieInvestor88 said:


> The joys of Universal Health Care...
> 
> My dad is a general dentist and he said that the industry has turned into a business compared when he was just starting out 40 years ago.


 ... not just dentistry but also general practitioners. And the odd specialty physicians.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

sags said:


> *I am baffled why people still require glasses.* I had cataract surgery on both eyes a few years ago and have perfect vision for the first time in my life.
> 
> Maybe they have to wait until a certain age to do the surgery, but it is an easy and painless day surgery.
> 
> They map the eye and then replace the lens with a brand new one.


It's not that simple Sags.

OHIP does cover cataract surgery. Coverage includes the lens that the patient's physician determines is medically necessary for the individual patient at the time of the surgery.

Coverage does not include corrective lenses unless medically required. You would likely still need glasses for reading or distance or both. Vision will be more clear though.

This article explains it better. Cataract Surgery in Ontario | Eye Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario

I think my wife paid something like $200/eye when she had hers done. Still needs glasses for reading.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I am thinking of the government paying for laser surgery or other surgeries that would remove the need for glasses. It would seem to be cheaper in the long run.

I don't have to wear glasses after my surgery, as I have perfect vision. My vision is better at night for some strange reason. I can see someone standing in the dark for a block away.

It all has to do with the light reflection etc, so I don't know. But it was painless and permanent. I do wear sunglasses all the time outside because everything is so bright to me.

PS.........I believe I did pay extra to have special lens or something. Maybe that made a difference. I went to the Ivey Eye Clinic......a top level clinic here.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I played sports wearing glasses and it was a challenge.

Our grandson loves basketball and is pretty good at it. He is 12 years old and 5 foot 11 and weighs about 180 lbs. He can shoot 3 point shots all day and towers over the other kids.

We just bought him school shoes and we had to order online because the stores don't carry size 14 1/2 in stock.

Problem for him will be that he wears glasses. I know it will impede his playing, from my past experience. Maybe someday we will be able to get him laser surgery.

I would be more than happy to pay for it.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Sags, I'm in the line for cataract surgery at Ivey. Probably around Christmas.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Top notch clinic. We are lucky to have it.

The surgery was easy for me. Painless and basically laid there looking at a changing kalidoscope of colors as they changed the lens.

Take out the old.....put in the perfectly shaped new one.....and off you go. You will need sunglasses later because the world gets a lot brighter and more vivid.

I wore soft contacts occasionally because they always bothered me. No such problem with the new lens. Don't even know it is there.

I got one lens done at a time, because OHIP wouldn't pay for the second one until it reached a certain stage. I had no problem with either surgery.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I just wonder if they can do it at older age when cataracts appear, why can't they do it at younger ages where astigmastism means the lens isn't perfect for good vision. People spend a lot of money on glasses and contact lens over a lifetime.

Maybe there is a valid reason, or maybe it just boils down to funding. That I don't know.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

sags...DW went for a laser eye consultation a number of years ago. She was advised not to move forward with it by the laser eye specialist. Cannot remember why exactly.

She has since had cataracts and lenses. She paid a premium over what Alberta Health would pay because of the specific lens that she wanted.

Our eye exams are about $75/$85. Seniors are covered for one exam every 2 years. Don't know about coverage for children.

One thing that surprised me was that when one turns 65 we get a Blue Cross card that covers up to 70 percent of our prescription drug costs (but not eyewear). I did not expect this. It is sent to everyone just prior to their birth date and covers dependents as well as the senior. I am half expecting it to disappear after the next Provincial election.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I think the laser surgery had some limitations and problems. The lens replacement has advanced so much that it is a routine type of deal now.

I have been fortunate that great advancements in medicine have certainly helped me......albeit at a later age.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

sags said:


> I just wonder if they can do it at older age when cataracts appear, why can't they do it at younger ages where astigmastism means the lens isn't perfect for good vision. People spend a lot of money on glasses and contact lens over a lifetime.
> 
> Maybe there is a valid reason, or maybe it just boils down to funding. That I don't know.


I was curious, because this sounds awesome. Apparently, it's not as good as your natural lens, even though you might need glasses with your natural lens.

The quality of vision under different lighting conditions is NOT the same with any of the available IOLs as compared to the type of natural vision a person born with healthy eyes and no refractive problem (needing glasses) has. While IOL technology has advanced tremendously in recent years, there is still no IOL that can provide the same level of rapid *accommodation* (shifting to near focus), lack of internal reflectivity, and non-sensitivity to glare and optical distortions under reduced lighting conditions.









Can a young person have IOL surgery if they are not a good candidate for laser eye surgery?


There are some conditions where an IOL could be a reasonable and relatively safe way to achieve good vision without glasses in a 20 year old, but they are quite rare.




www.woodhamseye.com


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

So many operations that used to involve major surgery are not conducted through small incisions or by going up through a vein.

Robotic surgery is really something. The surgeon sits at a computer station and operates the robot with absolute precision, while the patient is on the table.

The latest........double lung transplant is done with a small incision. They deflate the old lungs like a pancake and take them out, deflate the new ones to put in and hook up, and then reflate the new ones. A couple of stitches and you are done.

It is almost unbelievable what they can do now.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Interesting Spudd.....it likely explains why everything is so bright to me after the surgery.

I wear sunglasses always outside. It isn't that I squint.....it is just so darn bright. As I said, I can also see very well at dusk or at night.

Of course compared to perfect natural eyesight it might be lacking a little, but for someone who has to wear "coke bottle glasses" for their life.......it is amazing.

My glasses were so thick, I could start camp fires with them.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, I must admit a part of me is looking forward to cataract surgery in my future! My eyes aren't nearly as bad as yours, but going glasses-free would be amazing. 

Unfortunately for my mom, she still needs glasses after her surgery. I guess it's not 100%.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The other "plus" was I got rid of the "racoon eyes", those dark areas around the eyes from constantly wearing glasses.

After a few months they faded away. No more having people asking me...........geez, who punched you out ?

Oh yea........and the scrapes behind the ears and on the nose from wearing glasses are gone too.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> I just wonder if they can do it at older age when cataracts appear, why can't they do it at younger ages where astigmastism means the lens isn't perfect for good vision. People spend a lot of money on glasses and contact lens over a lifetime.
> 
> Maybe there is a valid reason, or maybe it just boils down to funding. That I don't know.


 ... it's still cheaper that people wear glasses than getting laser "surgery". Besides, optometrists will be out of business just doing eye exams and not selling glasses, contacts, and whathaves them.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> The other "plus" was I got rid of the "racoon eyes", those dark areas around the eyes from constantly wearing glasses.
> 
> After a few months they faded away. No more having people asking me...........geez, who punched you out ?
> 
> Oh yea........and the scrapes behind the ears and on the nose from wearing glasses are gone too.


 ... this is interesting. Raccon eyes from wearing glasses?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> So many operations that used to involve major surgery are not conducted through small incisions or by going up through a vein.
> 
> Robotic surgery is really something. The surgeon sits at a computer station and operates the robot with absolute precision, while the patient is on the table.
> 
> ...


 ... very interesting/advance. I wonder who would be considered a "suitable" candidate for this surgical procedure?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We paid for our grandson's glasses, and I couldn't believe what they cost. They sell reading glasses in the variety store for a couple of bucks.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

sags said:


> We paid for our grandson's glasses, and I couldn't believe what they cost. They sell reading glasses in the variety store for a couple of bucks.


There is of course Walmart and Costco as well as low cost on-line vendors. Apparently it is/was illegal in Ontario to buy glasses from an on-line vendor. I have bought mine from Clearly.ca. They are based in Vancouver, I believe, but part of Quebec based ESSILOR who in turn are I believe part of a French company EssilorLuxotica., They do have stores in Toronto and Ottawa. 

Past court case that it seems allows Clearly to sell on-line in Ontario:



https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/essilor-luxottica-merger-1.3937848


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Spudd said:


> Yes, I must admit a part of me is looking forward to cataract surgery in my future! My eyes aren't nearly as bad as yours, but going glasses-free would be amazing.
> 
> Unfortunately for my mom, she still needs glasses after her surgery. I guess it's not 100%.


I booked for my mom consultation for cataract surgery at Bohner Eye Institute. It's probably the most expensive, but their surgeon Raymond Stein is one of the best (or maybe the best) in North America.
The problem is that because of Covid restrictions , they have now huge waiting list! My mom consultation was scheduled 1 year after her optometrist sent all docs! 
I had similar surgery with him (lense replacement) about 5 years ago , I got appointment for consultation with one month and withing 3 months I had surgery.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

My spouse purchased her last pair of glasses, prior to surgery, at Costco. Selected the frames, had the invoice completed and paid. $300. or so.

The older gentleman that served her passed the receipt to her and said.....if you had bought these same frames and lenses at my store six months ago the bill would have been almost double.

He told us he retired, sold his store six months ago, and was working part time at Costco Optical to wind down into retirement. He said his store could not come close to meeting Costco prices on either the lens or the frames. He said Costco lenses are top quality-same as he supplied at his former store.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It has been my experience that Costco only deals with quality merchandise. 

That doesn't mean there aren't occasional problems. It just means Costco won't put up with it for long.

I read how they do surprise visits to vendors to make sure they are operating safely and healthy.

I also read they have a certain size for their roasted chickens and refuse anything else. They apply that philosophy to all their products.

We have never had a bad product from Costco, so I would trust their glasses just as much as anywhere else.


----------



## NewbieInvestor88 (Feb 21, 2021)

My optometrist explained it to me as "the government is paying us $44 for the past 20 years when it costs us $70 to do the exam tests" so it's understandable that the optometrists are not a charity.


----------

